# How To Open An Asahi Style 19l Keg



## Simmo152 (5/7/07)

Hi Everyone.

I was just wondering if anyone knows how to open an asahi style 19L keg?

My CUB sanke coupler fits and I have released the pressure from the keg, but I'm not sure how to open it.

It looks as if a special tool engages the two barbs that the coupler locks onto to open. Does this sound right?

And which way does it turn? I assume the opposite of the coupler.

Some pics!

Cheers


----------



## Phrak (5/7/07)

Looks similar to the CUB connections.

try here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/ineo...;showarticle=34
then continued here
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/ineo...;showarticle=35

HTH :beer:
Tim


----------



## Simmo152 (6/7/07)

Hi Phrak,

Thanks for the advice, however I already use 50 litre type D (American Sankey) kegs. Thats why I have a CUB style coupler so I know how to open them. 

Sorry the pictures are crappy.

The 19L keg looks different, a CUB type D coupler fits and I was able to release the gas inside the keg but it definitly looks like a type S (European Sankey). The only difference is the spring loaded seal is lower than that of the type D.

Pics of different types http://ceisites.com/b2c.html

Usually on a type D one can grind back a notch to access the circlip to release the spear, this one does not have a circlip and it does not look like the whole spear simply unscrews like a Tooheys keg.

Anyone with suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Simmo152 (6/7/07)

Oh BTW I have CUB style Nads keg coupler


----------



## deadly (6/7/07)

A screwdriver and hammer to one of the barbs,knock it anticlock should unscrew but it may have a saftey catch on the spear you will need to engage the coupler to release the catch.BTW I dont think the cub will have a long enough centre to give an air tight seal


----------



## Simmo152 (6/7/07)

Cheers Deadly,

I'll give that a go tonight and do a test with water and the coupler to see if it's long enough to operate with the S type valve.

Could be a very handy party keg!


----------



## Simmo152 (18/9/07)

Hi Everyone,

I now have a Euro S style sankey coupler with the longer shank to open this keg.

However I am having trouble opening the spear for filling.

I am able to knock the spear barb with a screwdriver and hammer anticlockwise so it unscrews but then something internally is not letting it release to remove the spear.

I have tried attaching the S style coupler and I still can't open it. :unsure: 

Does anyone have any experience with these kegs?


----------



## Fents (18/9/07)

cant help but do you reckon theres anyways of doing a chop shop on them and putting in normal post mix keg attachments?


----------



## deadly (18/9/07)

Put a $2 coin in the end of the coupler and connect it to the keg then engage the liquid out lever,the whole thing should unscrew.


----------



## Simmo152 (18/9/07)

Hi Deadly,

Thanks again on the advice. I will try that tonight.
If it works I will post a photo guide on how to open them for future reference.

Cheers mate
Simon


----------



## Simmo152 (18/9/07)

Hi Fents,

They probably could be modified but I think the hastle would be so much it would just be easier to buy em with with ball locks.

I already have a 50L sankey setup, and with addition of the european coupler I picked up from ebay for $30 I was hoping to intergrate the 19L kegs into my existing setup with minimal cost and for party kegs!

Cheers mate


----------



## losp (30/11/13)

Bumping an old thread.

Does anyone know how to open one of these? Its basically a type-S but there is no washer (as far as I can see). It all looks like 1 piece.


----------



## ian_2005 (30/11/13)

PM Doc. He is a top bloke, who im sure will be able to help.

I sold him one, Maybe we got it from the same ebay seller


----------



## punkin (1/12/13)

I have a few, but they were opened permanently by someone else.


----------



## losp (1/12/13)

I finally got this friggen thing i might post how to later.


----------



## blekk (10/9/14)

losp said:


> I finally got this friggen thing i might post how to later.


Any luck with the how to losp??


----------



## Robbo2234 (10/9/14)

Dad made this for his kegs. 
He clips the outer section to the post and then screws down the inner bit until the gas discharges and then uses a spanner to wind the whole thing out it's upside down the in photo


----------



## blekk (11/9/14)

Robbo2234 said:


> Dad made this for his kegs.
> He clips the outer section to the post and then screws down the inner bit until the gas discharges and then uses a spanner to wind the whole thing out it's upside down the in photo


That's a sweet idea..... might have to knock something up at work....


----------



## mikk (13/9/14)

As Deadly mentioned, a $2 coin does the trick. Release the gas pressure by pressing down on the centre of the spear, away from your face/eyes. Lie it on it's side first if you don't want beer dregs to come out. Unscrew the spear. There are some tangs that stop it being pulled all the way out. Place a $2 coin in the centre of the coupler, then attach a keg coupler. I've only seen a D type coupler used for this, however I assume (?) that an S type would work ok too? Attaching the coupler will screw the coupler/spear back in a bit, but once the coupler is attached properly the tangs get pushed back and the spear and then the coupler with attached spear can be unscrewed and removed easily.


----------



## blekk (9/12/14)

Don't use a $2 coin - I found a small ball of masking tape works a charm and doesn't %$#* your coupler or the $2 coin. Just thought I'd add a couple of pics of my opening tool I knocked up. Makes things much easier


----------



## blekk (9/12/14)

Underside...


----------



## Kingmaa (12/12/14)

I've got half a dozen (purchased through andale years ago)

Best way I've found to open them is to use a pair of multi grips spread wide enough to engage tabs evenly and unscrew.

use a 10c piece and a spare coupler to undo safety catch. Have considered removing safety tab... one seems to be worn and doesnt work anyway. Not afraid of spear shooting out because if you try to open pressurised it makes a bloody mess and spear stays put. having a spare coupler makes it easy enough to not bother and removes spear in forehead theory from the mix though.

like them a lot better than corny kegs, the couplers are much more satisfying to use than ball locks!


----------



## blekk (13/12/14)

Kingmaa said:


> I've got half a dozen (purchased through andale years ago)
> 
> Best way I've found to open them is to use a pair of multi grips spread wide enough to engage tabs evenly and unscrew.
> 
> ...


Yeah agree I've taken my safety tab rings off. Don't cut them its literally a 2min job to disassemble, remove the safety tab ring and reassemble.


----------



## Kingmaa (16/12/14)

Genius. No idea why I never thought of that... cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (24/9/15)

Sorry to bump an old thread but my mate has just got a few Asahi kegs and I'm just wondering if it is possible to replace the spear with a D-type one like this

http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/kegs/d-type-screw-in-spear-for-50l-keg.html

Do you think if I just followed your instructions in this thread on how to open the keg it could be that simple to just pull the old one out and chuck one of these kegking spears in?

Cheers

Ned


----------



## Kingmaa (24/9/15)

No idea if you could replace spears.

The KK opening tool used to be $100 and something, they are less than $50 now so i wound up getting one. Very easy process now. There are also type S couplers floating around on ebay for $25-45 including postage, it would probably be cheaper to re rig for type s.


----------



## Libtank (20/4/17)

blair said:


> Yeah agree I've taken my safety tab rings off. Don't cut them its literally a 2min job to disassemble, remove the safety tab ring and reassemble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but i have finally removed the Spear and now i need a little help in dismantling it so i can remove the Safety tab.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Libtank (20/4/17)

All good guys. Got the Safety removed.


----------



## Aaron Twomwt (15/6/17)

Hi I would like to use some kegs for beer and cider is there some easy tool to use I news I'm just a distiller or try to be. I have 8 Asahi kegs 2 different types. I'm happy to just keep one type that it easy way so I can take them on and off and filled with beer.


----------



## Kingmaa (18/6/17)

http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/kegs/d-type-s-type-keg-opening-tool.html

Any homebrew shop will be able to order one or you can buy it online


----------



## tugger (23/10/18)

Lol. Asahi don’t give a f about collecting their kegs.


----------



## sp0rk (23/10/18)

tugger said:


> Lol. Asahi don’t give a f about collecting their kegs.


Looks like Subala is trying to change that trend


----------



## tugger (23/10/18)

The company as a whole won’t do any better threatening/ intimidating our members, that shit leads to people boycotting brands.


----------



## EmptyB (23/10/18)

Pretty sure Asahi aren't insinuating that you personally stole the kegs tugger (although your immediately defensive attitude does suggest it). They know their kegs are in circulation on Gumtree, Facebook Marketplace etc and many people aren't aware before purchase that they are in fact buying stolen goods. Pull your head in.


----------



## tugger (23/10/18)

Fair enough.


----------



## Subala (1/11/18)

EmptyB said:


> Pretty sure Asahi aren't insinuating that you personally stole the kegs tugger (although your immediately defensive attitude does suggest it). They know their kegs are in circulation on Gumtree, Facebook Marketplace etc and many people aren't aware before purchase that they are in fact buying stolen goods. Pull your head in.


Thanks EmptyB! I am definitely not threatening or intimidating anyone but I definitely do make a point of warning people about the possible legal repercussions of buying and selling what are considered "stolen kegs" whether they are Asahi's or any other brewery's. Like you said, a lot of people aren't aware that what they are doing is illegal and for the most part cooperate in returning the kegs once they are aware.


----------



## blekk (26/2/19)

Subala said:


> Asahi kegs are the property of Asahi Beverages. They're hard to open because you shouldn't be opening them and you're in possession of stolen goods. If you should find yourself in possession of these kegs, please return them to Asahi Beverages. You can contact me directly for assistance. [email protected]



Is there a reward for returning said stolen goods? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## BrewsWillis (6/5/20)

Resurrecting this old zombie, sorry boys. 

Have acquired a couple A§@¶! S - Type kegs, have the coupler and an opening tool. 

Keg #1: Used the 5c coin trick to remove the spear quick sticks, am of two minds as to whether to cut the safety tab or not, have tried dismantling it with no luck, it looks different to others I've seen in this post. Thought and tips?

Keg #2: spear unscrewed, tried every denomination of coin incl combinations with the coupler but the bugger wont shift. I reckon there is a difference between the two, as the 5c got stuck fast and had to drill it out. Tried the screw driver method and I cant see sh¡t down that little gap. Should I just use this as flush and clean keg and move on to something easier?

Cheers, GT

based in Newcastle


----------

